# Indy Cars



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Its 500 time!

go any photos?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

How about some vintage Indy cars?


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

SG+


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

Ganassi Indy winners. Bodies are 3D printed.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

Mega G


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

Mega G


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

SG+,Mega G,Mega G+, and resin MEGA G 1.7 bodies by Fastlap. I hope Gary see this thread and posts some more pics. His cars are hand painted and are just beautiful!


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

Those are stunning G Man! The Miller cars are off the chart.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

SuperDave321 said:


> Those are stunning G Man! The Miller cars are off the chart.



The Fastlap resin body "spin and win" Miller American was done by my friend JISP from down under. It was a modeling contest winner on another site and it was stunning.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Mike,
Obviously being retired is working well for you. Those cars are very nice.

Charlie


----------



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey Rich where did you get those bodies?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

#2 is a BRP body, I added the fuel injection stacks. #8 and 3 are by 9 Finger Hobbies. #11 was a race prize, it may be by Roger Corrie.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool Indy stable CW!!!
Good looking vintage style cars RD!!!
SGM, you already know I like your stuff!!! 
Keep posting guys, enjoy seeing custom cars...RM


----------



## theroad87 (Jun 25, 2014)

*More of SGM's craftsmanship*

A couple from Super G Man:
Mega G Pennzoil #5: I added the red wheels / chassis.









Mega G USN VFA-32: I had this one for awhile. It now resides with vaBchRog (an actual VFA-32 veteran ... so it had to go to Roger). I have the decals & body to do a (near) duplicate on my 'to do' list. (I was thinking of doing my squadron VRC-50, a carrier onboard delivery - COD - the "Foo Dogs", but think I'll save the VRC-50 livery for a race car hauler.)









Amazing work by SGM as you can see by his/others' pics ... they're even more amazing live in hand b/c of the details & finish that are hard to see in full definition in the pics ... and some you can't see b/c of the exceptional transitions between paint colors, striping (some painted, some decaled), and the nearly invisible decal edges.
And BTW, he is a SNG (Super Nice Guy) too. 

He's given me a lot of tips; I hope I can do them justice on my own upcoming projects this summer.

I have couple others I'll try to post before the race.

Hey SGM, hope to see you again when the Hot Rod Power Tour drops into KS Spdwy - I plan to drive my Elky.

-Mike


----------



## theroad87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Four more from Super G Man...

Mega G USN Blue Angels - I was going to paint some wheels w/ blue center sections & yellow rims to match, but SGM suggested the chrome wheels. I tried them & liked the result.









SG+ & Mega G versions of the Go Daddy car









See you at the races!
Mike


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Rich Dumas said:


> How about some vintage Indy cars?


Rich, those indy cars look great!! You folks always turn out some nicely detailed cars. 

Question. Any chance you, or anyone else knows of anyone who is selling vintage resin indy bodies for the t jets?? Thanks in advance!

Dominic


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

9 Finger Hobbies still sells the Willard and Custom Indy bodies. BRP Has a re-pop of the classic Indy roadster with a larger driver head.


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Rich Dumas said:


> 9 Finger Hobbies still sells the Willard and Custom Indy bodies. BRP Has a re-pop of the classic Indy roadster with a larger driver head.


Thank you Rich!

Dominic


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I guess someones gonna do a Napa car now...


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi guys, did someone mention my favorite type of race car? I would post some pics, but it won't let me whether I choose to start an album, or use the manage attachments button.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I find it more convenient to put my pictures on Photobucket and link to them. That way I can post them on different BBs.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

I hate this new dumba$$ format!!! No wonder I never come here much anymore.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I do too Gary, but this will get things back to where they were

I went into My Settings and changed it to classic view and its back the way it was 

Its under Setting and Options - Edit Options and at the very bottom of the page you select Forum Skins select - Hobby.Talk Classic


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Roger,
thank you for that explanation and instructions.
I have been using the box at the very bottom of every page, but that resets when you sign out and then back in.
your suggestion made the "classic skin" permanent until they change stuff again.
good suggestion.
thank you


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes, thank you Roger!!! Tried a few and keep getting a "invalid file" message. I'll take this into the regular forum to sort out.


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

What is the front end tire set up you race indy cars? I've been testing on the viper tracks locally. Using ballsout brass front end and rears. What shoes? The wizzards don't work. I've had to use stock shoes.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I mostly use Slottech shoes. Stock shoes have wide windows that cause the shoes to move from side to side. The second generation Wizzard shoes also have narrow windows but the shoes are wide and can catch on the body of some cars unless they are trimmed.


----------

